# wild koi



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

my first one ever:





















that was quite a day...


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

trash fish:







climbing in:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

climbing out:





for billy baroo:



best wading boot ever till...


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Montie (Jun 17, 2013)

You might want to wash your hands. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

billy baroo's first, if i 'member right...


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

low tide:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome pictures Ish as usual. Looks like ya'll had a good time. Never had the chance to catch one. How do they fight compared to a redfish?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I really can't see what your fishing for. Can you please post a few more pics? :rotfl: I bet you guys had a lot of fun. Awesome photos!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Great pics, Ish. I think you guys just might have them figured out.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Good stuff as always Ish.

I too had a first on Saturday fishing the Holy Carp tournament here in Houston. Took me about 5 hours to figure it out but I eventually landed my first smallmouth buffalo. My selfie game still needs some work.










Ended up catching 4 total, biggest being this guy at around 25.5"










They fight similar to a 5 gallon bucket, but still fun on the 5wt










Not as good of scenery as Ish










Still got lotsa snakes tho


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Ish, really, a secret carp fly that looks like a crawfish?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yaw it was a joke.

: )


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

flynut said:


> Awesome pictures Ish as usual. Looks like ya'll had a good time. Never had the chance to catch one. How do they fight compared to a redfish?


thanks!!

in deeper or murkier water they are like reeling in a big beach towell.

in very shallow clear water their just like redfish, only a challenge to hook.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Rawpower said:


> I really can't see what your fishing for. Can you please post a few more pics? :rotfl: I bet you guys had a lot of fun. Awesome photos!


thank you!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Bruce J said:


> Great pics, Ish. I think you guys just might have them figured out.


hi bruce! how ya been?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

southpaw said:


> Good stuff as always Ish.
> 
> I too had a first on Saturday fishing the Holy Carp tournament here in Houston. Took me about 5 hours to figure it out but I eventually landed my first smallmouth buffalo. My selfie game still needs some work.
> 
> ...


cool fishes. i ner caught a buff.

those rtic bottles are the shizzle. i've got several of them.

#rtic
#yetioverrated
#namsan


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

the walk back:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Moooo...











"what?? it wasn't me..."


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

you suck! take me there..............


----------

